# NREMT testers. READ THIS BEFORE POSTING.



## StCEMT (Feb 3, 2017)

Lots of questions asking the same thing lately. If it answers your question, you save everyone time. If not? Look for it. Don't find it still? Ask away.

So. Study tips for the NREMT.
1. Your textbook. Use it. Read the damn thing, that's what it is for.
2. Test preps. I don't know a single thing about those apps, books, or anything else. Two I will vouch for. Fisdap and JB learning. Use them. Figure out what you are weak in. Go back to tip#1. Redo #2. Go back to #1. Rinse, wash, repeat. They are recommended for a reason.
3. Quit over thinking it. The NREMT is a test. Tests are straightforward. We can't guess if you passed or failed. C is not always the right answer. There is no magic. It's a simple you know it or you don't.
4. The only true test tip I have. If you are unsure of the answer, start by ruling out what you know is wrong. Once your have two options, decide what best answers the question. Both might be proper treatments or ideas, but one might be more important or just comes first.

The test isn't always easy necessarily. It is on you to make sure you know the information. HOWEVER. HOW to pass the test is easy.

Study. Know the information. Find your weak them areas and study til they are no longer weaknesses. Test. Take your time and read the question. Answer to the best of your ability. That is it. No more, no less. Do this and you will pass. Good luck.


----------



## Gurby (Feb 3, 2017)

FWIW, in my experience tutoring a handful of people for the NREMT-B and -P, if you're having trouble it's almost always due to a lack of content knowledge.  The test isn't as tricky as you think, you just don't know enough.  

Reading the book is great, doing test prep apps like JB and Fisdap is great, but you need to retain what you learn.  A lot of people will see a question, look at the answer, nod and say "yeah I got it".  But ask them the same question 24 hours later and they will get it wrong again.  For this reason, I push spaced repetition of flash cards on everyone.  If you truly care about learning, put in a few hours and figure out how to use Anki.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 3, 2017)

Gurby said:


> The test isn't as tricky as you think, you just don't know enough.



 Classic.


----------



## marian (Aug 4, 2017)

Gurby said:


> If you truly care about learning, put in a few hours and figure out how to use Anki.



Completely agree w/Gurby: Anki, Anki, Anki.

I didn't use it/didn't know about it/didn't need it for the Basic. Started using it about 1/3 of the way through paramedic & it's been a game changer.

I generally don't have a problem _*understanding*_ the material in my paramedic class as it all does seem fairly straightforward (tho, to be fair, having taken a bunch of science courses previously does help), but Anki has been great in terms of being able to remembering material and being able to recall it quickly and easily.

There is a bit of a learning curve, but there's a bunch of tutorials online that are helpful. And there are additional add-ons/extensions that increase the kinds of cards you can make which is helpful (e.g. image occlusion, cloze deletion). And there are a bunch of keyboard shortcuts that will allow you to make cards more quickly.

Last time I checked, there weren't any pre-made EMT-Basic or EMT-Paramedic decks available, so I've been making my own cards as I go along. A pre-made deck would be nice to have as a reference against which to measure the deck that I've been making but I'm confident in what I've made so far.

It's free for desktop & android but the iPhone app is $24.99.
$24.99 is more than I've every paid for all the other apps I've ever used _*combined*_ but it was worth every penny because it lets me review stuff all the time: waiting in line, while I'm waiting on a nurse for report, on public transit, etc. All those little chunks of time have added up.

I almost feel as if I have an unfair advantage compared to my peers who don't use Anki. I do tell everyone who asks but I have yet to see anyone I know pick up on it and start using it.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## agregularguy (Aug 4, 2017)

It's scientifically proven that taking tests and doing practice exams/questions improves memory retention (which in this context, meaning higher pass rates)
I'll vouch for both JB Learning and Medictests.com as both great resources that I used while prepping for my medic exam. 

However, for them to work, you also have to understand the fundementals of the material to start with! Review old lectures, prep with friends/classmates as well.

Source(one of them): http://www.apa.org/science/about/psa/2016/06/learning-memory.aspx


----------

